# British advisor get in here!



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Any answers to these questions would be greatly appreciated!

I am 22 have 3 A* levels in business and currently studying to become a Chartered Accountant. Me and my fiance, who is a qualified Beauty Therapist, have been playing with the idea of moving to the U.S in the future.

1. Can anyone give me the main reasons we should move to the U.S from England?
2. Why U.S and not Canada?
3. Can we obtain a visa with our (future)qualifications?
4. Are chartered accountants and Beauty Therapists in demand in US?

5. Can anyone throw some ideas of which region to move to? U.S is much bigger than England I wouldnt know where to start!

Thanks very much for any answers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Having your chartered accountancy qualification would allow you to sit the CPA (Certified Public Accounting) exams. In an international company with UK or European customers or affiliates, you might be considered for a job without having to sit the CPA exams. But generally in accounting and finance, they expect in the US that you have a university degree in business, with specialty in either accounting or finance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Having your chartered accountancy qualification would allow you to sit the CPA (Certified Public Accounting) exams. In an international company with UK or European customers or affiliates, you might be considered for a job without having to sit the CPA exams. But generally in accounting and finance, they expect in the US that you have a university degree in business, with specialty in either accounting or finance.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank Bev, Ive looked into the CPA and people are saying its pretty simple to pass if you've already done ACCA.
The ACCA once completed is equivalent to a masters degree and after looking at a few jobs for senior accountants in the US they are asking for a bachelors degree in accounting, which is good news!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Civic89 said:


> 1. Can anyone give me the main reasons we should move to the U.S from England?
> 2. Why U.S and not Canada?
> .


Only you and your fiancée can answer those questions. You have to research both countries and see which one best suit your needs and take it from there.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

nat21 said:


> Only you and your fiancée can answer those questions. You have to research both countries and see which one best suit your needs and take it from there.


Thats true.
We want somewhere that is 
1. Politically stable
2. Low crime
3. Slightly hotter than England but not too hot (Northern half of U.S?)
4. Close to airports
5. Has a good amount of businesses and employment opportunities
6. Is known for good educational establishments, hospitals etc etc.
7. Probably the suburbs where I can set off in the car without hitting traffic or traffic lights 10 seconds later

I have been to Toronto, Niagra falls, New York city, Washington and Lancaster.
I'd definately say Washington and Lancaster were the best, personally. But still America is huge and dont know where to start.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's really tough to generalize about areas of the US. Just yesterday I was listening to WETA, a Washington based classic music station that broadcasts on the Internet. It was 4 or 5 in the morning there and they were broadcasting periodic tornado warnings for some of the areas right around Washington DC.

The weather may be warmer, but it does get a little bit violent from time to time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's really tough to generalize about areas of the US. Just yesterday I was listening to WETA, a Washington based classic music station that broadcasts on the Internet. It was 4 or 5 in the morning there and they were broadcasting periodic tornado warnings for some of the areas right around Washington DC.
> 
> The weather may be warmer, but it does get a little bit violent from time to time.
> Cheers,
> Bev


It was a 20 mile wide weather band which tore our area up Sunday/Monday. It was bad. 60-70 mpm winds, hail the size of chicken eggs.
Washington, DC is in tornado alley. What blows through the Carolinas is bound to hit it. You get used to the sirens after a while.

OPs wish list is a wish list. He needs to set reasonable priorities.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

*"answer is blowin' in the wind"*



Civic89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any answers to these questions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


*BRITISH ADVISOR GET IN HERE? say what? Sir, yes sir Sir*....._not EXACTLY super polite ...eh lad? Yeah, well, that's alright - forgive and forget._ So, let's get on with it
(Amazing amount of brilliant posts lately. Must be a perfect batch of Medical Herb floating around or something) Okay, here comes some super fast ball answers -

1. Main Reasons? If you want to get shot, want a spaced out teenie booper smashing into your vehicle while texting to her BFFL about lunch/evening ecstasy party/rave plans, have your home, apartment, and car broken into, I can go on and on but those are some of the top reasons to move to the USA....

2. Cause Canada has UNIVERSAL HEALTH CARE, STRICT GUN CONTROL, AND A MORE FINANCIALLY BALANCED POPULATION .... obviously very unimportant stuff so "USA ALL THE WAY" 25% of our children are living in poverty, another great reason to move to the USA, watch the middle class disappear in front of your eyes. Be a "Witness to History"

3. Don't have a clue mate

4. Wouldn't know....

5. Region? South (from California to Florida) Sunny and hot - Goes dry to VERY humid. Central part of the country - tornados - will rip your bleedin' house/trailer out of the ground and send it into space spinning like a rocket/super sonic top, just like in THE WIZARD OF OZ. West has Earthquakes... did you see the end of the world film 2012? Like that except this time it's not a movie.... North part, snow on top of snow on top of snow. So, with all that info to digest my first suggestion would be HAWAII.

Special Note: If you move to LA you might just catch Johnny Depp (who actually lives in Southern France) or George Clooney (even though he lives in Northern Italy) eating lunch in Beverly Hills - that would be a kick and a half - just a total rush. Here's Mick (who actually lives in London/France) eating in BH's. I wonder if this one was a biz tax write off, seems kinda "business meeting-ish" to me (my dog ENZO makes those same expressions when I sneak him some of the cheap dog food, interesting how close pets and people can be) -






See, this is the "rockin' good time" you can enjoy living in LA. I mean, it's not quite heaven but it almost is... BTW, why did you want to move to North America in the first place? (I think I missed that). Good luck on your search for nirvana, "seek and you shall find" the good book sez... oh, did I mention there's gangs roaming the streets of LA at all hours of the night? No worries, they don't randomly shoot people walking in public THAT often, forget I said anything. a world weary Zoom, keeping my peeps "up to date"

PS. Thanks to Bev and Twostep for covering the weather aspects. I have a friend in Atlanta, Georgia that was telling me all about the violent weather by phone this morning - 12 people died or something. Not a great situation to be in at all.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Civic89 said:


> 3. Slightly hotter than England but not too hot (Northern half of U.S?)
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


I live in NYC and the weather here is extreme. It gets really hot in the Summer (especially the underground and only a few stations have air conditioning) and then we get the backlash of the hurricanes in the Summer and parts of the Fall and then blizzards in the Winter. You will not find all that you are looking for on your list. You will have to compromise.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zoom said:


> *BRITISH ADVISOR GET IN HERE? say what? Sir, yes sir Sir*....._not EXACTLY super polite ...eh lad? Yeah, well, that's alright - forgive and forget._ So, let's get on with it
> (Amazing amount of brilliant posts lately. Must be a perfect batch of Medical Herb floating around or something) Okay, here comes some super fast ball answers -
> 
> 1. Main Reasons? If you want to get shot, want a spaced out teenie booper smashing into your vehicle while texting to her BFFL about lunch/evening ecstasy party/rave plans, have your home, apartment, and car broken into, I can go on and on but those are some of the top reasons to move to the USA....
> ...



Thanks for the answers, yes I know the US is a mess, but what country isnt?
Go to the middle east, have war on your doorstep
Go to South America, have drug wars on your doorstep
Go to Europe or North America, have governments slowly taking everything you have to turn you into a slave.
As for crime and gangs, they are everywhere.
So only the weather is the real problem here

The reason to leave the UK is because:
1. Europe is going down the drain with all the stupid laws the EU government is implementing
2. Immigration is killing the English culture
4. You can get arrested for saying things that are not 'politically correct'
5. England is becoming a police state, CCTV is everywhere and I mean everywhere
6. Respect barely exists from young people now
7. Nobody talks to each other, not even neighbours, the only time someone is nice is when they want your money

Theres tons more, but you have to live it to realise it.

Anyway Canada is appealing and seems easier to get permanent residency than US so I will look into that.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

*Hope this helps*



Civic89 said:


> Thanks for the answers, yes I know the US is a mess, but what country isnt?
> Go to the middle east, have war on your doorstep
> Go to South America, have drug wars on your doorstep
> Go to Europe or North America, have governments slowly taking everything you have to turn you into a slave.
> ...


Well, you made some good points. I have a small apartment in Paris and come from a European background so I understand better than 99% of Americans (most who are so effing uneducated that they don't even know where Europe is at - not trying to insult Americans - I'm one on paper being born here 6 years after the parents came over - but just stating facts). This used to be a great country but for the last few decades it's just been sliding down into oblivious at super sonic speed.

Your list is kind of the "Americanization" of the UK/Europe which has been going on for quite some time. Actually, #'s 4/5/6/7 are exactly the same as what's happening here (#5 being loss of privacy, we don't have a lot of CCTV yet, but that's also growing)

I haven't been to England for a while (basically London which I always seem to gravitate to) but I saw all this stuff you mention happening the last few times I was there. Yeah, I understand what you're saying, it's depressing. One thing I can tell you is I SO prefer Paris over anywhere in the USA but you may not agree since Brits have a totally different, call it love/hate, relationship with France. With that said there is definitely a lot of UK immigration into France these days so new friendships are forming.

Anyway, back to the USA. I couldn't live in a conservative area of the USA (rural area's/Red states) but our "Left" is more like Europe's VERY SLIGHTLY left of center. Scandinavia type Government systems would be run out of the country by low IQ mobs with torches and shotguns - pretty scary groups, super violent/angry with brains the size of my dog's, maybe smaller. So, with that said I ONLY recommend the more liberal area's of the country (Remember American Liberal=European Center, maybe slightly right/central)

SEATTLE - too much rain (that's almost all they talk about)

PORTLAND - prefer it over Seattle, especially the "Loft/Artist" Area

SAN FRANCISCO - great city but EXPENSIVE

SANTA BARBARA - nice beach city. Main problem is during summer the place is PACKED with tourists. Traffic down the main street is a crawl.

LOS ANGELES - Some of the best weather in the USA. Getting pretty expensive. No TRUE center of town for nightlife but has pockets like Westwood, Santa Monica, Old Town Pasadena, 2nd Street Long Beach, etc, etc. Downtown is slowly coming around but it's still gonna take more time.

SAN DIEGO - Downtown San Diego is a great night life area. A bit cheaper than LA. Very heavy hispanic influence due to Mexico being so close.

NEW ORLEANS - One of the world's great city's but the weather can be HORRIBLE - humid beyond belief so keep that in mind.

MIAMI - I love South Beach (SoBe) and the prices are great right now. You can walk EVERYWHERE - from the beach to dozens of casual restaurants on the beach or a block or 2 back. Weather pretty humid (but you're on the beach !!)

NEW YORK CITY - I used to almost live in Manhattan 20 - 25 years ago, now I really dislike the place. It was rough around the edges back then. Now it's like some strange Disneyland with scary high prices (like London flats I guess). EVERYTHING is just super expensive and getting "plastic". Not my cup of tea anymore what-so-ever. 

So there you have it (for Canada I would HIGHLY recommend VANCOUVER. TORONTO and MONTREAL are freezing about 6-7 months out of the year. Nice country though)

America is all about Money and Money only. Big Money runs EVERYTHING, we have no representation, that ended years ago. You will be on your own as far as Health Care and it's just full of guns - more guns than people - you're really on you're own, it's BRUTAL - be prepared. Zoom


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zoom said:


> Well, you made some good points. I have a small apartment in Paris and come from a European background so I understand better than 99% of Americans (most who are so effing uneducated that they don't even know where Europe is at - not trying to insult Americans - I'm one on paper being born here 6 years after the parents came over - but just stating facts). This used to be a great country but for the last few decades it's just been sliding down into oblivious at super sonic speed.
> 
> Your list is kind of the "Americanization" of the UK/Europe which has been going on for quite some time. Actually, #'s 4/5/6/7 are exactly the same as what's happening here (#5 being loss of privacy, we don't have a lot of CCTV yet, but that's also growing)
> 
> ...


Ok I posted you a reply but this crap logged me out lol.
Great info, I am looking into British Columbia atm, seems good.


----------

